# Funeral Photography?



## distant.star (May 23, 2015)

.
Curious if anyone is doing business in funeral photography.

Dustin Abbott has told me there are pros being hired for funerals. I talked with a funeral director today, and he said they aren't being done in this area -- just a regional difference he said. That sounds like opportunity to me.


----------



## Old Sarge (May 23, 2015)

Many years ago, when I made my living by photography, I was asked to do some pictures of a new born who had died. And some fifty-five years later, with fifty of those years out of the photography business, I was asked to photograph an elderly woman (my aunt) who had died. In between I have heard of a few requests for pictures of deceased loved ones, usually very young children, but never the funeral, per se. I would think there might be more demand for video of the funeral service.


----------



## Sporgon (May 24, 2015)

Old Sarge said:


> Many years ago, when I made my living by photography, I was asked to do some pictures of a new born who had died. And some fifty-five years later, with fifty of those years out of the photography business, I was asked to photograph an elderly woman (my aunt) who had died. In between I have heard of a few requests for pictures of deceased loved ones, usually very young children, but never the funeral, per se. I would think there might be more demand for video of the funeral service.



When photography was new in the Victorian era (late 1800s) 'death pictures' were all the rage. You can see many of them by Googleing 'Victorian death pictures'. They are some of the most creepy things I've ever seen. 

Not at all sure about Funeral Photography. Perhaps Divorce Photography might be lucrative.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 26, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Not at all sure about Funeral Photography. Perhaps Divorce Photography might be lucrative.



I am sure one could make money in removing the Ex from existing photographs.


----------



## fragilesi (May 26, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all sure about Funeral Photography. Perhaps Divorce Photography might be lucrative.
> ...



I can imagine some very powerful images being generated from photographing funerals with emotions so raw.

I can imagine a lot of people objecting to having their photograph taken at such an event.

I personally wouldn't _want_ to do it, but if there are people that want it, why not?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 26, 2015)

I know of one photographer that kinda involved both.

When my brother got married, there was a videographer and a photographer team. After the ceremony, we all left the church and drove to a cemetery so the bride could pray at the grave of her grandmother. 

Hey, if that's her thing, great. Not my wedding. 

What was especially ooogy was the repeated retakes of the bride getting out of the limo and then crying on cue at the grave. It was rather affected... especially after the 5th time. 

But in the end, the bride liked it and really, when it comes to wedding photography, that is really the only thing that counts. 

Any one else do wedding photography that ended up in a cemetery? Is this at all common?


----------



## unfocused (May 26, 2015)

This might be the type of business that fits a specific cultural niche.

In typical WASP cultures today, anything associated with death is avoided, while in other cultures the ceremonies can be a celebration of the life of the deceased (and of life itself). Obviously, the Dixieland funerals of New Orleans are well documented and I don't think people take offense when they are photographed. 

Recently, I read about a funeral where a certain society maven had her body propped up in a chair on a stage so she could "host" a party in her own honor. 

I have thought that there might be a market for tasteful photographs of funerals, coupled with a "remembrance" book of family photos of the deceased as a way for the family to remember a young person killed in some neighborhoods where violence and death are all too common. I don't know that I'd feel comfortable profiting from such tragedy and, being the softy that I am, I'd probably do it pro-bono or at least at a deep, deep discount. (In my opinion, people in these situations are often already badly exploited by funeral directors, who trade on the grief and sense of guilt to oversell and under deliver). 

Finally, I suspect that this would be a very difficult market to break into unless one were a member of the ethnic group and had a deep understanding of their funeral practices.


----------



## Don Haines (May 26, 2015)

Tried it, but business died off......


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (May 26, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Tried it, but business died off......



OMG that joke was dead on arrival . . .


----------



## awinphoto (May 27, 2015)

Just my 2 cents, there is a difference between rememberance photography of lets say still borns or young babys/infants as those will be the last photos that family will ever have of their baby taken at a hospital or home, and a funeral of an elderly deceased. Emotions will lead to extraordinary photography, but, most people will not want to have photos of that to remember long term, in my humble opinion, let alone wanting any wall portraits. Now i know companies like Now I lay me down to sleep, offers rememberance photography and they are in every state and in some 40 countries... they offer free service due to a volunteer basis of professional photographers. It's their gift for the grieving families. If this is something you feel is calling you to do, i would recommend contacting the NILMDTS people and get on board. I wouldn't count on making a dime off of this, but the good karma you will get will be unmeasured. Lastly if you are truely trying ot do funeral photography, check christian churches that have celebration of life services... depending on the religion, christians for instance, tend to be happier because they know with their faith that the person is in heaven and tends to be more celebratory.


----------



## distant.star (May 27, 2015)

.
Three reasons, I suppose, why I mention the topic.

First, hopeful someone here might be doing such work. Looks like that's not the case.

Second, I suspect it's a business segment that will develop. Our world has become photo-obsessed. Phones, instagram, facebook, twitter, selfies, etc. You don't exist today without photographic proof. All funerals I've seen the last few years have a photo slide show playing on monitors at the funeral home -- a photo remembrance of the person in life. This is a standard offering by funeral directors now. Seems a small step to offering the services of a pro photographer to capture the funeral itself.

Finally, I'm exploring the idea for myself. Actually, I'm thinking more of an all-encompassing "end-of-life" photography project rather than simply funeral/burial photography.

Like most of us I originally believed photographing anything funeral related was taboo. Funerals were the one place where I would never take my camera. But I've been learning a lot over the last few years. I know April Saul, a world-class photographer late of the Philadelphia Inquirer (and a Pulitzer winner), and she's shown me that sensitive use of the camera can produce otherwise unimaginable images. She documented her mother's death in some of the most beautiful images I've ever seen -- full of emotion and brimming with love. So, when it came time, I documented my mother's final days and funeral events. I'm very glad I did as the family now has something they can look back upon in years to come -- a way of remembering her that we don't have for my father or others in the family. I have a picture of my sister kissing my mother in the casket, and my sister said, "In that image I see all the love and care I gave mom in one incredible loving kiss. I will hold it in my heart until I see her again."

I've long believed there are people who are inherently comfortable with death and dying. Most people, at least in Western cultures, are not. For some reason, I've always been comfortable, even drawn to it. For some years I ran a homeless shelter for homeless HIV/AIDS people, and death always accompanied the experience. Somehow I became the most requested speaker at funerals and remembrance events. I did a lot of eulogies for people I'd never met -- most from the HIV/AIDS and addiction communities. Anyway, funerals and death/dying are celebratory of life for me -- not something morose.

I'd love to be asked to do photo imagery for end-of-life and funeral events. One difficulty is that I really don't want to be in a business. That's one reason I never accept paid work people offer me. As soon as I start realizing income from photography, then I have to start documenting offsetting expenses (inventorying camera equipment, depreciation, travel, home office, etc.), and I don't want to be an accountant -- or hire one. And as they say, things are always valued by what you pay for them -- so offering such services free reduces the credibility by near 100%. Funeral directors won't take you seriously if it's not presented as a business (and a business where they get a cut for selling the service). Once a business, you also need licensing of some kind, pro affiliation, insurance, etc., etc.

So, if anyone has ideas...


----------



## awinphoto (May 27, 2015)

Distant.star, i think you kind of answered your own question, in part... people are becoming more photo obsessed, but, i would say the earlier generations are more obsessed, rather than the boomers/gen jones era, which are the ones that are dying off now slowly but surely. Those people and families probably would find the idea rather morbid... BUT... who's to say in 15-20 years that doesn't change and photography becomes a standard practice for funerals. Also be careful that people in this situation are worried about estates, wills, legal mumbo jumbo, securing a burials plot and casket if they haven't already had that planned, or urns... there is a lot of stress, which unlike a wedding, isn't something people are readily planning months if not years in advance... Asking extra expenses for professional photography during an already testy time may give you more people saying take a hike than not, but by all means, test the waters, see if anyone bites...


----------



## YuengLinger (May 27, 2015)

This thread is killing me. Made me start coughin' during dinner, which hopefully wasn't my last meal. 

Business? Not a ghost of a chance.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 28, 2015)

distant.star said:


> That sounds like opportunity to me.



I somehow doubt it, people want to be seen it and remembered in happy occasions looking beautiful, which by default excludes funerals unless it's done african-american ethinic street dance and party style. For some snaps to remember the occasion, uncle joe will take a few pictures.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 28, 2015)

"final" portraits of pets is becoming more common.

I think it would be wise for a professional photographer to discretely and sensitively offer this service to their human customers. That way if a customer is at all interested, they know that the photographer is also interested and a conversation can start. 

I think there are potential customers who are reluctant to bring this up to a photographer. 

I don't know what words a photographer could use on their website. Final portrait? Memorial portrait? I am sure there is some euphuism or just call it what it is "funeral photography"

What you don't want is a potential customer thinking that a specific photographer (you!) would not be interested in taking their money.


----------



## Hannes (Jul 4, 2015)

My parents wanted me to take some photos at my grand father's funeral, not of the service but of the casket and the flowers afterwards. In a standard Swedish funeral you sit round the casket covered in flowers and afterwards the flowers are laid out outside as a display. They also wanted me to take a few photos at the reception afterwards. 

For me it felt a bit wrong. I can't for my life understand why they would want photos of a casket and some flowers but who am I to judge really? I obliged and tried to be as discreet as possible but that isn't all that easy when all you've brought is a 1 series and an L zoom. The conspicuousness factor does drop if you take the strap and lens hood off and set it to "silent" shutter at least. Much of the older generation do want this though, they want photos of the flowers at a loved ones funeral. Me personally I would rather have a great portrait of a loved one when they were in good health if possible.


----------



## jthomson (Jul 29, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > Many years ago, when I made my living by photography, I was asked to do some pictures of a new born who had died. And some fifty-five years later, with fifty of those years out of the photography business, I was asked to photograph an elderly woman (my aunt) who had died. In between I have heard of a few requests for pictures of deceased loved ones, usually very young children, but never the funeral, per se. I would think there might be more demand for video of the funeral service.
> ...


 
Part of the reason for the Victorian death pictures of children was the long exposures required at the time. You couldn't take a picture of your newborn because they didn't stay still long enough. The high child mortality rate was another factor.


----------



## axtstern (Mar 11, 2016)

Would not dare to take the risk.
Emotional mine field that is


----------



## scyrene (Mar 11, 2016)

At the most recent family funeral, it did cross my mind. After all, it's rare for everyone to get together, and it's an important event that in years to come some of us might want to have visual memories of. But there was no way I'd risk upsetting people by taking my camera along. Too mawkish. So sadly, it's one of those events that there's no photographic record of, for us at least. More generally, I'm not aware of it being a thing here, but I can see it working in those upbeat, party-like celebratory funerals.


----------



## kaihp (Mar 11, 2016)

scyrene said:


> At the most recent family funeral, it did cross my mind. After all, it's rare for everyone to get together, and it's an important event that in years to come some of us might want to have visual memories of. But there was no way I'd risk upsetting people by taking my camera along. Too mawkish. So sadly, it's one of those events that there's no photographic record of, for us at least. More generally, I'm not aware of it being a thing here, but I can see it working in those upbeat, party-like celebratory funerals.



When my step-sister died, I took ~100 pictures at the funeral and the reception afterwards. Her husband tolerated it at the time, but really appreciated after some time as it helped him relive some of the moments and come through the immediate periode of grief.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 11, 2016)

I try to be sensitive to whether or not my camera will be welcome in differing situations, venues or functions.

Personally, I think it would be pretty moribund, awkward and many would probably think rude for me to shoot pictures at a funeral or with people grieving.

OTOH, the wake (reception) afterwards might be a bit more appropriate depending on the people and the mood. Many people haven't seen each other in years or even decades and may not see each other again. Funerals have a way of bringing a lot of people together and I think images of them together would be nice.

In general however, it would be a touchy situation and most of us don't want to be 'that weird/obsessed guy with the camera' to all of our friends and relatives.


----------

